# Looking for offshore fishing partners



## jwaring1

I am looking for a few of sober, responsible, reliable people to take offshore fishing this summer. I have a 23' Mako inboard that will take you safely and comfortably offshore. I am a 35 year old happily married man. I am not looking for anything other than to catch fish and cut the cost of fishing, while meeting some people who love to fish as well. If you fit the description and are looking to go offshore fishing send me a PM.


----------



## Boboe

I'm game until the end of May. I head to Alaska for the summer then. From now until then, I'm available 1/3 of the time due to my job. Weekdays or weekends make no difference. I live in Austin. Whereabout are you?


----------



## capn_billl

I happen to be open most of the month of march. I'm not so familiar with GOM waters offshore, but I love to fish. I have sun-wed open year around.


----------



## kevindog312

Capn Bill

I am always in search of folks who can fish during the week. I located a number but you can never have too many fishing buddies who love to fish. I can pretty much fish any day of the week so if we get some decent weather in March I will contact you to see if you are available. I keep my boat in the Surfside Marina so I always fish out of there. Does that work for you?? I fish a 26 foot Robalo with twin 250 yamis so all my fishing is offshore. I am in the keys currently chasing sail fish but will be back to Katy next week. I'll contact you when I get back to se if we can get a state water snapper run in soon. 

Bob (Kevin is my son)


----------



## Fish_tx

I am always game, I work in sales, and I am off during the week all the time. I have been wanting to get back offshore. Send me an E mail when you are going next. [email protected]

Mark


----------



## Alex3

Sent you a PM.


----------



## capn_billl

Sounds good. P.M. me. I'll be in Oahu until March 15th. I'll be available anytime after then until April, or Sun-Wed ALL summer.


----------



## kyle2601

Let me know if you get to many people I could use a buddy boat. I have a 25' trophy with a new motor that needs to be broke in. Hopefully I get it back next week. I am ready to run it.


----------



## jasonglenn

Im pretty much ready whenever. I live here in Freeport and have fished out of here my whole life. I have my own business here in town and can go just about anytime. I don't drink and love to fish whenever I get the chance but lost my boat in a divorce alittle over a year ago. Holler at me when u are ready....
Jason


----------



## fish_eater

Im from Katy TX too. Capn Bill. I also put my boat at surfside marina. I have a 21 ft but only go offshoe if it is 3ft or less. I dont. mind to share gas money for a red snapper run. lately the wave is hig and i dont get to go offshore much on my small baot.


----------



## Miles2Fish

I am 34 and love to fish but don't own a boat. I own enouugh bottom fishing gear for two and love to get offshore.I fished the GOM in a Mako 260 through all my college years. Just returned to Texas from 8 years in Florida. I am well versed in bottom fishing and trolling and work from home in houston so weekdays are no problem. PM if you have a spot available....


----------



## BretABaker

let me know if you ever need someone. been fishing offshore since i was 4 yrs old, all over the US. id gladly split costs. 

where do you normally like to go?


----------



## Tiny

If your going out of Galveston, let me know and I'll buddy boat with ya if I'm not crewing on another boat.


----------



## tmaldon

I have been fishing all of my life and own a 22 ft bay boat.
I would be interested in sharing the expenses on a off shore fishing trip.
I have been employed with the same company for 28 years. 
We go off shore fishing on my bay boat, but sure would like to off shore fish on a boat that can handle the gulf better than my 22 ft tunnel.


----------



## lbuoys

*Put me on list*

I have my own boat and recently relocated from NC - so learning GOM. I am currently in Clear Lake area and will head offhsore via Galveston.

I have had a boat for > 15 yrs. and have been on countless offshore trips both as captain and angler.

I can go almost any time, have never gotten sea sick and can cover my share of expenses. Since I have my own boat and equipment I understand how to respect others stuff.

I know how it is to get regular/reliable group of guys to get offshore.

Please put me on your list as I am very interested in meeting up.

Sean
919-800-9075


----------



## drumbeat

I'm in on a tag team ! Have 22' Hydra. 200 hp. Johnson .... Myself and grandson , 2
more ?


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

Im gonna throw myself out there as well! Been fishing my whole life, but have never been offshore. I work shift work and only 14 days a month. wouldnt mind splitting cost to have a good time and get offshore


----------



## seatroller

*I would like to go .*



jwaring1 said:


> I am looking for a few of sober, responsible, reliable people to take offshore fishing this summer. I have a 23' Mako inboard that will take you safely and comfortably offshore. I am a 35 year old happily married man. I am not looking for anything other than to catch fish and cut the cost of fishing, while meeting some people who love to fish as well. If you fit the description and are looking to go offshore fishing send me a PM.


 Im would love to go offshore. If you dont mind can you send me dates and price of trips. So i can work around my job if thats o.k. with you.


----------



## Tiny

*Troller huh????*



seatroller said:


> Im would love to go offshore. If you dont mind can you send me dates and price of trips. So i can work around my job if thats o.k. with you.


Hmmmm.... seatroller huh?? sounds like a Troll to me....

He cannot give you a "price" because he is not a guide. I'm sure he cannot give you any "dates" either... this is TEXAS!! The weather changes every minute here..

Now I don't know if you are Trolling and trying to bust somebody's chops or what... When asking for crew around here, there is no "Price" there are, however SHARED COSTS and for the most part the SHARED COSTS on an offshore trip can be any where from free (If your real lucky) to several hundred dollars..

The best way to obtain this information is to talk with the owner of the boat, ask what the average total cost of the trip is and how many people are going. The rest you should be able to figure out on tour own....


----------



## jwaring1

*Fishing Cost*

First I would like to let everyone who has sent a message know that I think that offshore trips will start within the next two weeks. I had originally planned to be fishing now but like everything in life uncontrollable stuff happens. I have spoken to a few of you and the question of trip cost has come up. Here is how it works. I pull the boat with a diesel F250 and I would estimate 10 to 13 MPG to tow the boat. I will be keeping the boat in League City sometimes and Kingwood the rest, depending on where I plan to launch from. The Mako currently carries approximately 70 gallons of fuel (plan to upgrade ASAP). Launch fees used to be between $5.00 and $10.00, but I am unsure what they run now. Ice for the fish cooler varies but it never has been much. Tackle and bait will be the responsibility of each individual. Assuming that both midgrade unleaded and diesel cost approximately $2.10 and the total distance I will pull the boat will be 150 miles, the cost for a trip per person with a crew of four including myself will come to approximately $50.00. There are many factors that can increase the cost such as fuel cost, distance to launch, ect.. As one of the previous post mentioned, I am not a guide, and I am not looking to make money here. I am just looking to get back to fishing and hopefully meet some other fisherman like myself while keeping the total cost down. I will have the boat on Clear Lake this weekend running water trials. I would like to meet everyone, prior to going offshore together, to make sure we all get along. I know everyone can't make it to Clear Lake this weekend, but if you are going to be in the area send me a PM and I will take you for a boat ride.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

I am in the same situation as some above. I have my own boat but it has a single engine. I think it would be great if Mont could create another forum for buddy boating in addition to the "crew wanted/crew available". I would enjoy taking some folks out this summer and getting to know some fellow 2coolers. I actually have a lot of time on my hands now. I bought the boat two months ago and am now unemployed. I hope the winds will lay down soon. I usually leave out of Freeport and will post up when I need some crew.

BWE


----------



## imacintyre

J-

Thanks for meeting us up this weekend! Know it didn't go the way that you planned, but anytime meeting good fishin' folks is time well spent. Hope to fish with you guys soon!

Mac


----------



## bigpun91

imacintyre said:


> J-
> 
> Thanks for meeting us up this weekend! Know it didn't go the way that you planned, but anytime meeting good fishin' folks is time well spent. Hope to fish with you guys soon!
> 
> Mac


I second what mac said it was good meeting yall, it will work out soon, thanks J.
Kyle it was nice meeting you and your family, we hope to fish with yall some day.

Randy


----------



## kyle2601

Yeah it was great meeting you guys... J, if you need help fixing the boat let me know. I will be back in a week or so. If you can't fid those valve springs let me know asap and I will locate mine if I still have them. When you go to restoring the old girl let me know about that as well. I am in the mood to learn some stuff on boat restoring. If you don't get it running anytime soon we can still go fishing in mine. Just let me know when you guys can get together and we will plan it out. Around the first of July I am trying to plan a trip out of venice with my buddy and we might need one more guy if you want to go. truck fuel will be payd for. Just boat gas and bait.


----------

